# Fyodor Dostoyevsky



## Rico (May 24, 2005)

My personal favorite is _Crime and Punishment_. any other dostoyevsky fans out there?


----------



## blademasterzzz (May 24, 2005)

Prestuplenie I Nakazanie.

Yes, I read it in russian.


----------



## Rico (May 24, 2005)

interesting. (i'm barely conversational in russian, let alone being able to read much in it)


----------



## strangedaze (May 24, 2005)

The Brothers is insanity and Notes from the Underground is THE best character sketch around.


----------



## Drzava (May 24, 2005)

I loved Crime and Punishment, I read Poor Folk and it was one of the most boring books I've ever read, second only to Tolstoy's Sebastopol.  I have Brothers Karamazov but it's so old the smell hurts my head everytime I open it so I need to find a newer copy.


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (May 25, 2005)

Wow Drzava...hang on to  that old "smelly" copy...It may become a collector's item some day! :wink:


----------



## Drzava (May 25, 2005)

I don't think it's anything valuable, just really dilapidated  :?


----------



## Ralizah (May 28, 2005)

I have now come to a final decision on this after reading more: The Brothers Karamazov. It is brilliance!


----------



## strangedaze (Jun 14, 2005)

Preach on. My intent wasn't to reduce Notes to simply a character sketch, though I still think its strength rests primarily on its characterization of the narrator.


----------



## Lizra (Jun 14, 2005)

I am actually just starting Crime and Punishment.
I'm reading it in English however, because my Russian (reading wise) is not so great anymore.
After living away from your home country for five years its amazing the things you can forget. Even the language. :cry:


----------



## blademasterzzz (Jun 14, 2005)

I've lived away from there for 7 years, my russian is as perfect as ever.


----------



## Lizra (Jun 14, 2005)

I envy you then.


----------



## marl (Jun 23, 2005)

"Crime and Punishment" is one of my favorite books.  I remember it as being kind of funny.  Dostoevsky would set up a situation and a hundred pages later the punch line would come through, by way of some subtle  :idea: action by a character or something that is said.   The cat and mouse game between Raskolnikov (I think that's how his name is spelled) and the detective is freaking great.  marl


----------



## Asphyxiation Len (May 7, 2006)

I'm about to read Part 4 of The Idiot, but so far (and until the end I imagine) i've been absolutely blown away by this book. Dostoevsky demonstates a ridiculously astute psychological insight. It is really tender in parts, and really quite moving. I'll read some of his other books one day.


----------



## strangedaze (May 8, 2006)

> I'm about to read Part 4 of The Idiot, but so far (and until the end I imagine) i've been absolutely blown away by this book. Dostoevsky demonstates a ridiculously astute psychological insight. It is really tender in parts, and really quite moving. I'll read some of his other books one day.



everyone recommends THE IDIOT to me. even amazon.com. ive only read NOTES FROM THE UNDERGROUND, but liked it enough. let us know how the book turns out.


----------



## EminemsRevenge (May 10, 2006)

strangedaze said:
			
		

> The Brothers is insanity and Notes from the Underground is THE best character sketch around.


*Crime and Punishment *is a classic character sketch of nihilistic insanity, but "Brothers" has the one line that *should *be included in the bible as the eleventh commandmend---*Love thy neighbours but hate the Jews.*

In the current atmospere of political correctness people tend to forget that GW was running around saying that Jews cannot get into heaven because they are not "saved" (his mom shut him up on that) and that Jimmy Carter supported an anti-Zionist resolution in the U.N. when he was president:-s 

Dostoevsky was like the Russian Shakespeare...*his *writings are timeless\\/


----------



## Asphyxiation Len (Jun 4, 2006)

strangedaze said:
			
		

> everyone recommends THE IDIOT to me. even amazon.com. ive only read NOTES FROM THE UNDERGROUND, but liked it enough. let us know how the book turns out.



Yes, it turned out good. I recommend.


----------



## Mungye (Jun 17, 2006)

EminemsRevenge said:
			
		

> *Crime and Punishment *is a classic character sketch of nihilistic insanity, but "Brothers" has the one line that *should *be included in the bible as the eleventh commandmend---*Love thy neighbours but hate the Jews.*
> 
> In the current atmospere of political correctness people tend to forget that GW was running around saying that Jews cannot get into heaven because they are not "saved" (his mom shut him up on that) and that Jimmy Carter supported an anti-Zionist resolution in the U.N. when he was president:-s
> 
> Dostoevsky was like the Russian Shakespeare...*his *writings are timeless\\/


 
I am a Messianic Jew. I loved Fyodors books and my favorites to date are Crime and Punishment and Anna Karinena, I just loved kitty and her brother in law the ridiculous and hopelessly unfaithful and silly Anna's brother.


----------



## mvr_moorthy (Dec 3, 2006)

strangedaze said:
			
		

> everyone recommends THE IDIOT to me. even amazon.com. ive only read NOTES FROM THE UNDERGROUND, but liked it enough. let us know how the book turns out.



    Well, Crime and Punishment and Brothers Karamazov are thematically great
 but for sheer narrative finesse and tempo The Idiot is unsurpassed.Do read
 and watch out for the Myshkin - Rogozhyn and Natasha- Alyesha
  character juxtapositions. A very gripping intense novel!


----------



## huntingtonb (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, anyone who's interested in existentialism, Sock just started a thread on it in the Lounge section.


----------



## Bahnree (Dec 20, 2006)

I love FD! To be truthful, I've only read Crime and Punishment and the Brothers Karamazov, but I've requested more for Christmas so here's hoping!


----------



## huntingtonb (Dec 20, 2006)

I just finished Notes From Underground. It' s intense and strange. The scary thing is when the protagonist is acting like a complete jerk and justifying it to himself in existentialist ways, I reflected on some of the more embarrassing events in my life and realized I justified stuff in similar ways too. Yeeps!


----------



## Amour (Dec 23, 2006)

Mungye said:
			
		

> I am a Messianic Jew. I loved Fyodors books and my favorites to date are Crime and Punishment and Anna Karinena, I just loved kitty and her brother in law the ridiculous and hopelessly unfaithful and silly Anna's brother.



Great stuff, though, Anna Karenina was written by Leo Tolstoy.


----------



## Hadrien (Dec 28, 2006)

I've read all of Dostoyevsky novels, and The Brothers Karamazov still remain the best for me. He's a genius for psychological portraits but also really talented when he's talking about metaphysics. Karamazov is the best balanced novel for me for this sole reason: you get both characters and metaphysics in a much more advanced way than most of his other books.

I've started addings some of this book on my website, if you want to print them or read them on a mobile e-ink device, this could be usefull: http://beta.feedbooks.com/discover/view_author/2


----------



## Pierres CassÃ©es (Jan 3, 2007)

Didn't Nietzche say that Dostoevsky was "the only person I have anything to learn from", after reading _Crime and Punishment?_


----------



## katm0855 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm in the mist of reading Crime & Punishment. The way it delves into the guys pysche is pretty cool.


----------



## Dephere (Feb 13, 2007)

Just more of the same...Brothers Karamazov was insanely awesome....a master of writing it would seem...although many classics seem to leave similar impressions. 

I have The Idiot sitting new and unopened on my desk, waiting to be read. But I'm going through a few other, lighter reading books.


----------



## Markovich (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't know why but the Brothers Karamazov wasn't my favorite book of his. I definately liked The Possessed (or The Devils depending on the translation) better. Crime and Punishment was great, same with The Gambler, House of the Dead and Notes from Underground. White Nights is one of my favorite short stories. And like you Dephere, I still have The Idiot sitting on my desk waiting to be read.


----------



## Kathyrn (Mar 3, 2007)

I loved The Idiot. I'm always astonished when people say they don't get it. *whack* (yes, it happens)

Also loved the Brothers Karamazov and Notes


----------



## salad days (Apr 4, 2007)

Dostoyesky is a genius! I read Crime and Punishment while a freshman in high school --it was so utterly amazing, unlike anything I've ever encountered before. But my favorite would have to be the Brothers Karamazov ..it's ineffable insanity dealing deep into human psychology. Dostoyesky is THE reason why I took 4 years of Russian as an undergrad just so I could read his books in their original format... never regretted a day of it.  If anyone cared, my Russian is still good too.. =)


----------



## Short Tooth (Apr 10, 2007)

His work is stunning. He plunges the deep darky depths of the human soul yet has a way of redeeming nearly every one of his characters some how.

Crime and Punishment is also a favourite of mine.

Notes on the Underground is certainly a precursor to Fight Club, and in many ways far superior. 

The Idiot is heartbreaking.

I'm just about to begin, The Devils. What are people's opinions on that one (without giving away too much).


----------



## Lyonidus (Apr 10, 2007)

lol, i dont think a thread has ever pissed me off as much as this one.

whoa put down your guns there you dostoyevsky loving people.
Lol it pissess me of because i have never read any dostoyevsky and now i feel that i have missed out on a great chunk of perhaps some of the finest literature to ever be published, sigh, oh well now if you dont mind im goig to go and have a bath and drown myself.


----------



## salad days (Apr 10, 2007)

Lyonidus said:
			
		

> lol, i dont think a thread has ever pissed me off as much as this one.
> 
> whoa put down your guns there you dostoyevsky loving people.
> Lol it pissess me of because i have never read any dostoyevsky and now i feel that i have missed out on a great chunk of perhaps some of the finest literature to ever be published, sigh, oh well now if you dont mind im goig to go and have a bath and drown myself.


Because you said this thread "pissed" you off I almost cried.. then I started reading and um, yeah.. LOLz..

His books aren't going anywhere, so don't drown yourself yet slugger. There's always redemption in Dostoyevksy :wink:


----------



## Lyonidus (Apr 10, 2007)

( pulls head up because computer has just gone beep and sees post by salad days,"ah, salvation.")


----------

